
15 Great Google Web Fonts Demonstrated By The Best Steve Jobs Quotes - janetaronica
http://blog.shareaholic.com/2012/04/google-web-fonts/
======
glenbo
Why not use use html since the point of the fonts is for web use - load time's
be damned?

The white text on near-neon background is tough on my eyes.

------
bsphil
Yeah I don't know about some of those fonts...

And negative contrast, please.

